# Ball turner dilemma...



## kolbroshop (Oct 23, 2021)

I am going to make my self a ball turner for my lathe. Not that i need one often, but, what can i say... a can't help myself.... 
I have Emco maximat super11 lathe, and my dilemma is which type to make, that classic with the turret, or the one that is called C type. Is there somebody more experienced that can write here pros and cons of each type?


----------



## Illinoyance (Oct 23, 2021)

There are a lot of You Tube posts showing a boring head being used as a ball turner.  I think that is the simplest approach.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 29, 2021)

I went with Jere Kirkpatrick‘s on YouTube design. Very flexible design if you want to do more than just balls.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 4, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> I went with Jere Kirkpatrick‘s on YouTube design. Very flexible design if you want to do more than just balls.



Do the plans for this include scaling for different size lathes? I have had it on my list but without an urgent need haven't got around to ordering it. This is another I have considered. http://mlatoolbox.com/MLA-13.html

My other option has been to copy and scale up the Sherline ball turner that I already have.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 4, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Do the plans for this include scaling for different size lathes? I have had it on my list but without an urgent need haven't got around to ordering it. This is another I have considered. http://mlatoolbox.com/MLA-13.html
> 
> My other option has been to copy and scale up the Sherline ball turner that I already have.


I didn’t use plans. I just used the idea and let my stock dictate the end design.


----------



## DAT510 (Nov 4, 2021)

I went for the two-fer.... I made a boring head/bar style ball turner, which also allows me to use the boring head on my mill.


----------



## John281 (Nov 4, 2021)

I used a small rotary table and made a bit holder for it.  It uses shims to get the bit height on center.  
One thing I notice is that most ball turner designs require quite a lot of stick out from the chuck in order to get to the chuck side of the material.
A drawback to this approach or the one C-bag mentioned is that having anything underneath the stock limits the size that can be turned.  The boring head doesn't appear to have that limitation.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 4, 2021)

John281 said:


> I used a small rotary table and made a bit holder for it.  It uses shims to get the bit height on center.
> One thing I notice is that most ball turner designs require quite a lot of stick out from the chuck in order to get to the chuck side of the material.
> A drawback to this approach or the one C-bag mentioned is that having anything underneath the stock limits the size that can be turned.  The boring head doesn't appear to have that limitation.
> View attachment 384365
> View attachment 384366


I obviously like the kind I made over the boring head. i don’t find Chuck clearance a problem using a collet chuck. I don’t like the boring head because of the huge stick out, the weird way you have to do the bits and I see no way to cut concave radius except on the end of the work so you can’t make those handles like most old American handwheels have. There is no perfect design just preferences.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Nov 6, 2021)

The boring head conversion is pretty good about chuck clearance, especially if you make a special tool holder with the insert rotated away from the chuck.
BUT, almost useless for internal radii!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan Novice (Nov 15, 2021)

You will find scores of ideas for radius turning tools on YouTube. I used Jere Kirkpatrick‘s design and made a mess of it.  Allow me to share my mistakes with you.
I figured I could improve on it by using a recessed ball bearing captured in the base to allow for smoother movement; and it did.  But to achieve the effortless rotation of the ball bearing meant I had introduced too many dimensional variables and that allowed for an accumulation of play at various points so I never could get it tied down solidly enough to give me the performance I had expected.


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't know where I got the idea but this works good for what I've done with it. By extending the bit past the pivot, it will also do concave profiles.


----------



## Kevin T (Nov 18, 2021)

If you go the "C" type route...Whatever you do make sure to have (or be able to adapt one) a long handle as part of the plan. I have a holdridge 4C that has an 18" handle and even that gets tiring to turn a smooth ball.


----------



## magu (Nov 20, 2021)

I would do the holescreek ball turner. It is the best one I have seen.


----------

